# HGH Club Northeast is offering free herding instinct tests



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

*HGH Club Northeast is offering FREE herding instinct tests through October 1st.* 
The farm is located in Knowlton, NJ, just a few miles off of I-80.

We are currently trying to rebuild our club, and there just hasn't been much interest this year. We aren't sure why, but for the club to continue, we need a few new people to come out and train. Please come out and show your support of tending GSD's! We are one of only 2 places in the US to do this type of training. Many people talk about it - but here's your chance to try it! 

Our trainer Geary Loff has been great to work with over the years, he taught Kessy and I more than I ever could have hoped to learn, and we had a great experience at our trial last year. His other students have also done very well and several of their dogs have also been titled. I've also started my young dog Kira, and she's doing very well. I hope to be able to title her next year.

If you live in the area and have any interest in sheepherding - now's the time  
GSD's are welcome - as are other tending breeds, such as beaucerons, belgians, briards, etc.

*Please check out our website for more information: HGH Club Northeast - Knowlton, NJ*
E-mail Geary to set up your instinct test: [email protected]

Or feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

LAUREL and Journey , how about it? 

I happen to think that this tending style , so critical to the GSD temperament foundation , needs to be supported , so different from the border-collie herding we see so often.

In the spirit of keeping the club alive and the instincts for this and all the other concommittment drives that are parcelled with tending herding within the GSD alive I am offering my supplements - one set , to each participant that Meghan verifies . In this case GSD only, sorry.

So that is for the moment -- to introduce people and a club needs sustained participation and interest to make it worth while for the talent to take time away from their personal lives .

To this point , of my free will, for the interest in maintaing this clubs future, and for the testing of my progeny , I am making this offer. Anyone who has or gets a future pup from my breeding program and participates regularly , with committment , for a one year period (starting from an appropriate age) and verified by Meghan and club - will get a full refund for that dog. 

I don't have this opportunity . I would be in there like a dirty shirt sleeve. I would be as strong and enthusiastic if I had another French ring or Mondio club close by. I have a brilliant little prospect (carmspack x geefacker) that I would love to try this on . Can't do it . Too many obligations hinder travel - no vacations even, so I have to enjoy vicariously.

offer is serious

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

What a super opportunity!!!!!!!!! NJ/NY is such a highly populated area and so many Schutzhund clubs - it is hard to believe that this club is languishing for lack of members!! The very basis and foundation of the breed, and one of only 2 clubs in the US!!!!!! Come on NJ / NY people - I would just die to be able to train an HGH dog of my own....I also have to do it vicariously through Meghan.....lets spread the word and get some support for this important part of our breed!

Lee


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Carmen - that means a lot! Thanks SO MUCH for your offer!!! And Lee - I know Kira will make you proud, she is showing so much talent! 
:hugs: to both of you!

If anyone else has ideas about where to advertise, I am all ears. I've had flyers posted at the nearby obedience/agility schools for a while now. I will get some up at pet stores, vet offices, anywhere that will let me. But I think these internet forums are the best place to find people dedicated to their dogs since HGH training is a lot of work! 

Spread the word - right now I am the only student training, and it is really a shame. We are a helpful and friendly club, so come on out!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Meghan we are coming upon fall fair time - why not go out to the farming community , the farm co-ops and tractor stores , go to your local town tourist information service who may want to watch dogs in action as part of their fall weekend- see the colours change trips, local radio, community newspaper, local cable tv. We had to do exactly that kind of "awareness" broadcasting to get the neighbourhood involved in a fight against development , which would , and still may, directly impact us, our property. Results were excellent .
Go to the local cable TV and offer them a preview , your dog working. Dogs and babies -- great press.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

yea - some posters in Tractor Supply type stores! (do you have those in NJ???) Pet stores, etc.....maybe get some local newspaper to print a story - this is such a rare opportunity for dog owners - 2 clubs in the whole US!!!!!!! Cannot believe that there is so little interest....heck I know people here that drive 3 hours to go herd in OH and have to do ducks etc.....not just with GSDs, but with Rotties and Corgis etc.....can you open it to other breeds??? I know not HGH necessarily - but training fees coming in to pay for sheep food!

Lee


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

I hope you manage to drum a few more interested parties. It sounds like a fantastic opportunity.

We have no HGH training clubs at all in the UK


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

by the way the offer I made is genuine . I don't require that you get a title or an HGH , just honest participation for one year starting from an age where you are not at the sidelines with arms folded watching, at an age when Meghan or the trainer says - all right then let's have a look .
This is a win win . In the end you get a full refund . I benefit because it is another test of my dogs, which unhappily I can not personally participate in because of distance. It allows me to gather information and understanding on the expression of behaviours which I am trying to conserve , herding and all the other linked traits.
Hunt search, prey, ability to control prey drive , that on and off switch, biddability, recognizing and fitting into routine and ordered structures , mental endurance, physical endurance , reliabilty and trustworthiness.

Tracking . This is a trait which I am really concentrating on as it requires independant and co-operative work, decision making , intelligence , can be made useful in so many applications in law enforcement and is a trait over looked , no glamour at the trials . Birch-Bark Hill: UTDX Track for Blast Sunday that is Blast who just had his 3rd BD . He was doing accurate SchH tracks at 4 months. The trait is shared by his ancestors and we are about to see if they are transmitted in a litter his sister may be having .

Explanation -- herding is inhibited prey drive , and herding dogs have hunt drive and guardian ability built into them. 
Pretty natural instincts made useful .

Did you know that in the von Stephanitz book which everyone quotes but few have read there are pages of description of the farm dog and the wandering shepherds (tending) dogs behaviours. In one place he describes the dog needing powerful ability for scent disrimination and talks about dogs going out into the fields or across the paths into fellow herders flocks to identify , isolate and bring back sheep that belong to his master's flock. That is amazing.

This goes far beyond the border collie type wild eyed chase in a round pen. 

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm very interested in getting Aiden there for his HIT and have always entertained the possibility of herding with him. I live in Albany, NY. How far from here is the club?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I would so be there if I lived closer! 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

carmspack said:


> Did you know that in the von Stephanitz book which everyone quotes but few have read there are pages of description of the farm dog and the wandering shepherds (tending) dogs behaviours. In one place he describes the dog needing powerful ability for scent disrimination and talks about dogs going out into the fields or across the paths into fellow herders flocks to identify , isolate and bring back sheep that belong to his master's flock. That is amazing.
> 
> *This goes far beyond the border collie type wild eyed chase in a round pen. *
> 
> ...


It does and it's something I have no experience with. I wish there were more opportunity. I know schutzhund, i can see how the traits needed for one would easily transfer to the other. i've done a lot of reading and it makes sense. But being able to see dogs work on instinct against large animals in wide open spaces would be very interesting to watch. Probably open up a whole new insight to training for me.

But alas, all we have around here is the chase a lamb or 3 around a pen and call it day herding.


----------



## lsatov (Mar 29, 2011)

*herding instinct tests*

I wish I lived closer 7 hours one way. I am now training 4/7 days for BH and IPO1 to trial in Oct.

This type of experience would certainly enhance and strengthen her performance on the field. She would love it, this dog is made for working.
I am afraid that if I went down for the instinct test and saw everything going on that the dog and I would be hooked and would want to persue this.

I would need to become a renter.

Laurel


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I think people in this area are just spoiled  We have so many dog training places here, why travel?? But this is very different and unique...it's worth a drive!

Our TSC has a bulletin board - but it's in the very back of the store...where few people even see it. But I can travel around to others in the area. There are 5 within an hour and a half, I think. Guess I'll be doing a lot of driving this weekend...LOL

Gatordog - I think we're about 3 hours from Albany. If you are that far away you wouldn't have to come out every week, Geary is usually happy to work with people. 

Lee - he will TRY other breeds, but I don't think he wants to advertise for them. He had someone come out with an English Shepherd a few months ago. He was hopeful, the dog looked decent. But then the guy tried to get Geary to take the dog - I guess he was looking for a "working home" for it, not for someone to train with. 

I've contacted some local news stations and papers, so we'll see if anything comes of it.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm definitely interested in doing a HIT. As far as training goes, I would possibly be able to come once or twice a month (I'd have to adjust my budget and let you know  ). This sounds like such an amazing opportunity!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Another option...maybe...would be to carpool if you can find someone else in your area that's interested. For a while we had 2 friends come out from Long Island together, either they took turns driving or paying for gas. 

But I think once or twice a month should be enough. If you can make it down for the instinct test I'm sure Geary will be happy to discuss specifics...I am just the messenger


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

phgsd said:


> Another option...maybe...would be to carpool if you can find someone else in your area that's interested. For a while we had 2 friends come out from Long Island together, either they took turns driving or paying for gas.
> 
> But I think once or twice a month should be enough. If you can make it down for the instinct test I'm sure Geary will be happy to discuss specifics...I am just the messenger


Sounds great! I'll pass the info along to my club and see if anybody else is interested!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their interest - we have 2 tests so far in the works from forum people, and hopefully we can get a few more scheduled. 

Of course the instinct test is only the beginning, the important thing is finding people who want to train. But one step at a time!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I wish I were closer, I have access to an ukc/akc herding instructor, but I would like to do tending.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I encourage everyone who possibly can to take advantage of this fantastic opportunity. The best time I ever had with Stosh was our HIT- it was just amazing to see his natural abilities and I've never seen such a look of pure joy on his face. Just one word of caution...herding is addictive!!!! Don't say I didn't warn you


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Going to be attending this Saturday at 7am. Can't wait!

I don't think I would wake up that early on a weekend for *anything *but this pup. I'm whipped.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

phgsd said:


> *HGH Club Northeast is offering FREE herding instinct tests through October 1st*
> The farm is located in Knowlton, NJ, just a few miles off of I-80.


I'm nearby in Somerset, NJ and DEFINITELY interested! I've even looked up your girl and the upcoming litters that Ulf is offering. Unfortunately I'm working through a work (or, possibly no-work ) situation right now but if things work out as planned I'll have a home-based job and an amazing GSD pup before the end of the year. I do hope the club stays solvent in the meantime. I'm happy to do any sort of advertising for you guys but sadly do not currently know anyone with a tending breed in the area these days.

best of luck and I'll be in touch!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I just wanted to bump this up to keep it active. We've had two people come out for instinct tests with very nice dogs, but we are hoping to generate more interest. C'mon out, we don't bite!

And shell nyc - I hope you get everything worked out! Hope to see you at the farm...one day


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Just another quick update - we've had some e-mails, but only two people have actually come out. If you are planning on coming down - please contact Geary ASAP, don't wait til the last minute. Big decisions will have to be made about the farm pretty soon, and right now it's not looking great. We only need one or two more students!

Cross post, tell your friends, spread the word!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

So as of today (9/23), we need ONE more student. If we can get one more, we will be able to keep the club/farm going. If not...next Sunday is it  

Geary would also consider a board-and-train situation. 

So...if anyone is left out there...it's make or break time.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

tell them I'll come as the last needed guy, (but I can't and I won't) but I'll be there in spirit and even pay the fee (FREE) -- please someone attend already.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

just thought of someone who might be interested in a board and train....

will send her your information

Lee


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I just wanted to post an update...I got the word this afternoon that Geary will be staying. :happyboogie: I am SO thankful and relieved, I barely slept all week, I was so worried!! 

We did get some inquiries from people with young dogs - don't forget about us when your pup is old enough  We still have room for another member or two.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> What a super opportunity!!!!!!!!! NJ/NY is such a highly populated area and so many Schutzhund clubs - it is hard to believe that this club is languishing for lack of members!! The very basis and foundation of the breed, and one of only 2 clubs in the US!!!!!! Come on NJ / NY people - I would just die to be able to train an HGH dog of my own....I also have to do it vicariously through Meghan.....lets spread the word and get some support for this important part of our breed!
> 
> Lee


It really depends on where you live in NY. 

If they only weren't so far away... I'd totally do it. 4-5 hours is just too far and I've commited to Marcus training group. Can't do both.
I'd love to take the HIT but I don't want to take it just because it's free and that's the only time I'm at that club. That just seems wrong and would probably be frustrating for the club too because it's a waste of resources for someone that won't ever show up again.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

phgsd said:


> So as of today (9/23), we need ONE more student. If we can get one more, we will be able to keep the club/farm going. If not...next Sunday is it
> 
> Geary would also consider a board-and-train situation.
> 
> So...if anyone is left out there...it's make or break time.


How much would be a board and train situation?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Great - now let's get some dedicated members for training and not let the opportunity to continue to acknowledge through training and titling, this important facet of the breed. As it is one of only 2 places in the US to do this, to let it languish and die from lack of interest in one of the biggest populated areas in the country is incomprehensible!


Thanks Meghan for your efforts to keep this club alive and sooooooo glad that it will continue for another year at least!

Lee


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Mrs.K said:


> How much would be a board and train situation?



I think we might have something in the works with a dog Lee (Wolfstraum) bred...one of Kira's half sisters. I am really excited, I hope it works out! It will depend on a lot of things but I'll be sure to post videos if she does!

Thanks Lee for all your support!

Now I should probably let this thread die out since the deadline has passed for the free tests...  I might start a new post just for the club later on, to keep people from forgetting about us!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Did a little bit of beginning tending 12 years ago with my first GSD. Sure would like some more info on your club and I will check out the website. I also libve 3 hours away though


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

maybe the timing is not right for Wicki.....

3 hour driving is not bad for training!!!! 

Lee


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Saxtonhill - feel free to PM me or send me an e-mail with any questions. My address is on the website.
3 hours isn't too bad, if you are coming that far it's fine to do it every other weekend.

Sorry Lee  I was really hoping to see Wicki but haven't given up hope, maybe next year...
The weather is BEAUTIFUL - I am herding this afternoon, I will try to get some pics/videos of Kira.


----------

